# Tuff & Junior - male guinea pigs, Notts



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

These boys are father & son. Tuff will be 2 yrs in January, Junior will be 2yrs early Spring.
They're looking for a home together where they'll have a good amount of space and enrichment.

Email us if you'd like to be sent an adoption application: [email protected]

There are photos, videos, set-up ideas on our website: https://www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/guinea-pigs
We are in Thorneywood in Nottingham (though moving to Sneinton, Notts next week)


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Still looking for a home!
They've been waiting over 5 months


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Now rehomed


----------

